

GoVPN 3.0 release with EKE replaced by A-EKE - stargrave
https://lists.cypherpunks.ru/pipermail/govpn-devel/2015-May/000006.html

======
JulianMorrison
I wonder if this can be included into Go programs as a library, to act as
their network layer in a single self contained binary?

